# Summer Trip to the UK



## Abaco-Bob (Sep 23, 2008)

We need some help and advice.  We are coming to the UK next summer for an extended holiday. We will be arriving at the end of May and staying for four weeks. The first week is at a Marriott Hotel in London staying on reward points. The second week is Wychnor Park Counrty Club, Wychnor Hall Barton under Needwood. Week three is at Graig Park Village and Country Club in Dyserth Rhyl Clywd Wales. Our final week is with Canaltime at Sawley Marina in Long Eaton Nottingham.

What we would like to know is given this our first trip to the UK what things in the areas we will be in are must sees. We would hate to come all that way and miss something special because we didn’t know it was very near.  We also have learned that just because it is in a tour book doesn’t mean it is the best thing to do. We know that the local folks know a lot better and more interesting places to stop and visit. So if you are willing to share it would be much appreciated.

Lastly we need to find a place to stay between week 3 and 4 as week 3 is a Saturday check in and week 4 is a Sunday check in. Again we are unfamiliar with the area and so are in hopes that someone will be able to recommend either a nice B&B or some other reasonable accommodations that we could contact for reservations for Saturday night June 27th.

Thanks again so much for any assistance you can provide and if you would rather respond directly feel free to email us at Twotravel.bc@gmail.com.



Bob (Abaco-Bob) & Coleen Midwood

Check on our travel adventures at http://www.twotravelbc.blogspot.com


----------



## Laurie (Sep 24, 2008)

Abaco-Bob said:


> Lastly we need to find a place to stay between week 3 and 4 as week 3 is a Saturday check in and week 4 is a Sunday check in. Again we are unfamiliar with the area and so are in hopes that someone will be able to recommend either a nice B&B or some other reasonable accommodations that we could contact for reservations for Saturday night June 27th.


It's not exactly on your way between weeks 3 and 4... but I'd take a drive up the M-6 and spend a night in the Lakes District - somewhere near Kirkstone Pass, maybe Ambleside or Ullswater or Langdale -  and drive thru northern and central parts of Lakes District, not just Windemere area. The motorway part is a quick trip.

We took a driving detour thru this area between 2 timeshare weeks last year, and have now booked 2 full weeks there for 2010 - just to convey how beautiful it was IMO.

I checked a map to see if you were close enough to Skomer Island in Wales, an amazing island with hundreds or thousands of nesting puffins just when you'll be there - but you couldn't do this easily from your TS in Wales, as driving there is slow.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 24, 2008)

A very nice city to visit and stay over night is Chester which is on the way to Nottingham.  It's a walled city with very old Tudor buildings.  Also has an interesting Cathedral.

I would also 'second' the trip to the Lake District if you want to drive that far.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's a b&b in the Lakes District which has been recommended by a friend, though I've never been there:

http://www.glenthorne.org/


----------



## Cotswolder (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Bob & Coleen,

I have a week in Graig Park in January for a winter break. I should be able help with things to see and do after that


----------



## silvib (Sep 26, 2008)

I would give some thought to going north to the Lake District, which is beautiful or down to the south west, to Devon & Cornwall.  As these 2 distinct areas are north and south of Wales, access would be easy via the motorway.


----------



## scotlass (Sep 27, 2008)

*Cornwall and Devon*

As the previous poster said, Cornwall and Devon are lovely areas to visit.  However, getting to Cornwall in particular is not a fast ride.  Unless you have lots of extra time, I would save Cornwall and Devon for another trip.  As it is, you have some wonderful areas to visit, London, the Lake District, Yorkshire, and Wales and can easily fill your time in those areas.


----------



## pfc (Jul 28, 2009)

Cotswolder said:


> Hi Bob & Coleen,
> 
> I have a week in Graig Park in January for a winter break. I should be able help with things to see and do after that



My question:
I am thinking about going to Wales next summer and have been looking over the resort reviews on tripadvisor.com as well as the RCI website. In doing so, I noted that Craig Park received terrible reviews. Since you  stayed there, would you please share your opinions on the resort?


----------



## Cotswolder (Jul 28, 2009)

I did stay there in January. Must admit the weather was cold and we did have snow on a couple of days however there is is lots to see and do in the area.

The resort accommodation is in cabins. These are currently undergoing refurbishment. We had one of the older ones and it was, to say the least, very tired in decor etc.
We had a look in one of the refurbished units and these are very nice with all the mod cons you need on a holiday

Our one bed unit had was comfortable but we did find that, during the winter months the lack of heating in the bathroom was a problem

There is a very large clubhouse with bar, restaurant, pool, gym, sauna and nightclub.
Restaurant food was very reasonably prices and good with a buffet every night.

The resort is not too badly centred if you wish to walk in Snowdonia and we found it within easy access of all major areas as the main A55 passes close by allowing access tpo the north coast of Wales


----------



## Simoncc (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd second recommending a trip to Chester whilst staying at Graig Park - it is certainly doable in a day from there.

Whilst at Wychnor Park you will be in travelling distance of one of England's best historic houses - Chatsworth. www.chatsworth.org for further info.


----------

